# Anyone use recycled lead shot?



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been thinking about trying some recycled lead shot for my clay target rounds. I am torn on the issue and I cannot find anyone who has tried it. Any suggestions, warnings, opinions, or whatever would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

A long time ago we had some that was recovered from a trap range. If I remember right the patterns were more open.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Bigdog said:


> A long time ago we had some that was recovered from a trap range. If I remember right the patterns were more open.


The stuff I had also made my gun really really dirty as the recycled shot has a lot of dirt in it. I started mixing mine 50/50 with new shot and that helped the situation a lot. It is cheap. I use for my quail hunting loads where I want a big open pattern anyway. For bigger birds I use new.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The guys I do know that use it wash it over a screen to get the dirt out.


----------

